# Microsoft Calculator cannot calculate - 2704/52



## maddy_in65 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey  Friends, 

 try this out...

It surprised me too. Didn't know that Microsoft's calculator could not calculate this.... 


(Click Start, click Run, enter calc hit enter to open calculator) 
Open the calculator and do following operation. 
2704/20.... Works fine. 
2704/40... Works fine. 
2704/50... Works fine. 
2704/52.... DOES NOT WORK !!!!! 
2704/60... Works fine again !!!!   

If anyone know the answer please let me know...


----------



## VINSTAR (Dec 30, 2008)

hey its working
2704/52=*52

*try 
4/2,36/6,49/7 etc then u'll understand it.......


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Hey  Friends,
> 
> try this out...
> 
> ...


That's because 52 * 52 = 2704. When you hit equal to, it shows you 52, because that's the friggin answer! Geez man!


----------



## Chirag (Dec 30, 2008)

52 is the answer. So it seems like not working.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL 

What a thread, what a thread


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 30, 2008)

Good attempt at defaming MS though.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL !!! What a thread......


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

n00b of the week?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

AWESOME

If you have a genuine licence for windows, contact windows technical support. Lets see if they have any dumber support personal


----------



## krates (Dec 30, 2008)

ROFLMAO

dude that is just 52*52 lol...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2008)

maddy_in65 is the honorary NOTW going into the new year.


----------



## narangz (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess he was trying to fool people and look what happened!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 30, 2008)

playing with digits in digit forum?


----------



## mmharshaa (Dec 30, 2008)

lol!!!! what is this maddy???


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow what was that ! Come again...!!!!

    For once i thought this must be easter.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2008)

narangz said:


> I guess he was trying to fool people and look what happened!


Got phooled


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

Confirmed on three machines:

It's true, it doesn't come, if I press equal to sign twice, 1 comes, LOL shame on M$


----------



## red_devil (Dec 30, 2008)

Lmao :d



comp@ddict said:


> *Confirmed on three machines*:
> 
> It's true, it doesn't come, if I press equal to sign twice, 1 comes, LOL shame on M$




HAHAHAHAHAAAA !!!!!!

he deserves to share the NOTW award


----------



## IITian (Dec 30, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Confirmed on three machines:
> 
> It's true, it doesn't come, if I press equal to sign twice, 1 comes, LOL shame on M$



LOL kiddo
wat u r doin is dividing 52*52 by 52
so the result comes out as 52
but u r thinking that calc isn't workin n pressing = again
now it's dividing 52 by 52
result is 1
learn the maths of 5th grade


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Confirmed on three machines:
> 
> It's true, it doesn't come, if I press equal to sign twice, 1 comes, LOL shame on M$


Okay now, we got two n00bs. 

Do one thing. Take a pen and a paper. And divide 2704 by 52 and see the Quotient.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 30, 2008)

iMav said:
			
		

> That's because 52 * 52 = 2704. When you hit equal to, it shows you 52, because that's the friggin answer! Geez man!



WTF? This one took me by surprise. I looked at the title of the thread from the main forum page, I tried it, and did not work! Then tried again, I was really surprised. Just as I clicked on the link to the thread, the real thing struck me... 

and then I saw this! 





			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Confirmed on three machines:
> 
> It's true, it doesn't come, if I press equal to sign twice, 1 comes, LOL shame on M$


Most prolly he's trying out tricks to amuse us, and if he isnt.. he himself will say that it was a trick to cover the silly mistake! 

PS: Please don't take it personal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol!!! :d :d :d


----------



## IITian (Dec 30, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Confirmed on three machines:
> 
> It's true, it doesn't come, if I press equal to sign twice, 1 comes, LOL shame on M$



Hey Admins..
this thread definitely deserves a place in next month's digit
it'll make the country laugh


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 30, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> WTF? This one took me by surprise



this had me fooled for a sec too..dividing 2704/52 works but since the result is 52..it seems the calculator did not work & remained stuck at 52 only..actually its a great trick to fool someone


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 30, 2008)

NOTW goes to @maddy_in65  
lolz...


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

After a long time since Vaibhavtek was banned, I've had this kind of laugh.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 30, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> NOTW goes to @maddy_in65
> lolz...




*Santhosh:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105571
*abhi2blue:* 
16:10
*abhi2blue:* it dsnt wrks...:O really
*

*


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 30, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *Santhosh:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105571
> *abhi2blue:*
> 16:10
> *abhi2blue:* it dsnt wrks...:O really
> ...





> (4:09:57 PM) *abhi2blue: *it dsnt wrks...:O really
> (4:10:04 PM) *abhi2blue: *dsnts shows 52 as output
> (4:10:14 PM) *Santhosh S: *noob
> (4:10:24 PM) *abhi2blue: *hehehehe
> (4:10:29 PM) *abhi2blue: *dude its super duper old


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## maddy_in65 (Dec 30, 2008)

Infact I was checking just if there was anyone get confused and many of us get confused about this.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2008)

No, u got again wrong.
None is confused about MS, we are confused if u can be awarded NoobOfTheWeek or u deserve NoobOfTheYear.
We'll update u as soon as we decide it.

Till then play with calc


----------



## confused (Dec 30, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> LOL
> 
> What a thread, what a thread


+1....... and i am guessing, there is one nano second left before it gets locked!!!


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

when are the nominations for noob of the year 2008 coming out?


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Infact I was checking just if there was anyone get confused and many of us get confused about this.


Yeah right!  

My vote for NOT*Y*


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

NOTW will be fine. 

Don't forget, we had Vaibhavtek till March 2008.  So, he can't be called the NOTY.


----------



## confused (Dec 30, 2008)

jck said:


> when are the nominations for noob of the year 2008 coming out?


here they are:

*1>maddy_in65
2>maddy_in65
3>maddy_in65
4>maddy_in65
5>maddy_in65*

whom are you voting for??? i mean the competition is very close....... i am confused, wait i'll use MS calulator to find out who is the NOTY!!!


----------



## krazzy (Dec 30, 2008)

OMGWTFLOLBBQ! This calls for the ROFLCOPTER! 

*www.kreativekorp.com/miscpages/omgwtfbbq/roflcopter.gif


----------



## confused (Dec 30, 2008)

^^LOL


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

Calling maddy_in65 as the NOTY is disrespecting vaibhavtek IMHO. 

Vaibhavtek has been the most famous Digitian of all times. (New members don't know him perhaps).


----------



## confused (Dec 30, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Calling maddy_in65 as the NOTY is disrespecting vaibhavtek IMHO.
> 
> Vaibhavtek has been the most famous Digitian of all times. (New members don't know him perhaps).


please, unka kahani sunao naa!!!


----------



## krazzy (Dec 30, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Calling maddy_in65 as the NOTY is disrespecting vaibhavtek IMHO.
> 
> Vaibhavtek has been the most famous Digitian of all times. (New members don't know him perhaps).


Yeah you are right. Vaibhavtek achieved much more in a short time than anyone else ever did. We should give him a Lifetime Achievement Award and move on.


----------



## rosemolr (Dec 30, 2008)

kinda grand ma trick to fool noobs..but i guess it won't work in here..go and find some kiddies u nooby


----------



## ambika (Dec 30, 2008)

What a great thread ?? Truely LOL !! Guys i think all u r in masti of new year party .......abhi se .....!!

*Today's noobs are tomorrow's geeks. Don't make fun of them.. encourage them. - Gigacore*


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 30, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Yeah you are right. Vaibhavtek achieved much more in a short time than anyone else ever did. We should give him a Lifetime Achievement Award and move on.



+1 he really deserve this  lmao



ambika said:


> What a great thread ?? Truely LOL !! Guys i think all u r in masti of new year party .......abhi se .....!!
> 
> *Today's noobs are tomorrow's geeks. Don't make fun of them.. encourage them. - Gigacore*



uh...ambika, Giga #1 to promote this thread...  he put it up on his twitter...hehehe...btw, ur the first girl i saw here...welcome


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

I Can't see girl yet^^^

LOLz anywayz, my 2nd, another one was there a few months bak.


----------



## ambika (Dec 30, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> +1 he really deserve this  lmao
> 
> 
> 
> uh...ambika, Giga #1 to promote this thread...  he put it up on his twitter...hehehe...btw, ur the first girl i saw here...welcome



@abhishek 
Thanks geeky ,but only welcome !! I find that geeky have no respect to a girl ??
Is geeks r mannerless ...........??..i m really sorry to say......this ......but all r not like that some really good .....but most r .......!!..I have seen some thread .......
unrespectfull ...........for a ......!!
Please support someone never discourage .........!!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 30, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I Can't see girl yet^^^
> 
> LOLz anywayz, my 2nd, another one was there a few months bak.



i can see by the NAME... bhavnao ko samjo buddy lolz



ambika said:


> @abhishek
> Thanks geeky ,but only welcome !! I find that geeky have no respect to a girl ??
> Is geeks r mannerless ...........??..i m really sorry to say......this ......but all r not like that some really good .....but most r .......!!..I have seen some thread .......
> unrespectfull ...........for a ......!!
> Please support someone never discourage .........!!



didn't get ur point...did i say something wrg or did someone else said that?


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

Educate me about Vaibhavtek ...
yes i will search after cickin post :-/


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 30, 2008)

^ he is the master!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 30, 2008)

*www.kreativekorp.com/miscpages/omgwtfbbq/roflcopter.gif

*What a Thread*


----------



## ambika (Dec 30, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> didn't get ur point...did i say something wrg or did someone else said that?



Not like that ...u r good .......some have thinking (shows in some thread )
at a girl can't be a geek.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 30, 2008)

ambika said:


> Not like that ...u r good .......some have thinking (shows in some thread )
> at a girl can't be a geek.



uh...dnt give a though to that...cheap up...whn u feel sad, just remebr Giga's Siggy... just njoy ur stay...n prove thm wrng


----------



## ambika (Dec 30, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> uh...dnt give a though to that...cheap up...whn u feel sad, just remebr Giga's Siggy... just njoy ur stay...n prove thm wrng



Quite right .....let's stop ....bandwidth wastage .


----------



## kalpik (Dec 30, 2008)

Hehe.. Ok, everyone had fun right? Just give the OP the benefit of the doubt that it could have been an innocent mistake


----------



## Pathik (Dec 30, 2008)

Rofl. :d


----------

